# Do you have a CLUNKING noise?



## [email protected] (May 1, 2012)

We get several phone calls, emails and PMs about customers experiencing clunking noises with different suspension setups. We wanted to help shed some light on the issue and help the community by posting this.

For reference I am running 19" wheels, KW Street Comfort coilovers and the car has 97k on the ticker. My E60 started making a clunking noise when I would turn the steering wheel or go in and out of driveways. Since I was installing new brakes from EBC I had my installer remove the coilover to inspect a few things including the top hat. The top mount was in decent shape about 25,000 miles ago when I had originally installed the coilovers. Now at 97,000 miles it is pretty beat up.

Left is old and right is new. The E60 and E46 share the same top mount. 

















Front Clunks:
Purchase new top mounts at the time of installing your aftermarket suspension. Regardless if your car has 30,000 or 200,000 miles. I was able to purchase new top mounts from PelicanParts.com for $28 each.










Rear Clunks for E46:









If you have more questions please ask away and we will do our best to provide you an answer.


----------

